# Some Advice Needed



## bran (22 Jun 2009)

I have an odd situation right now and needed some advice to help me figure out what I should do. I'm currently in the reserves in a city in which I no longer live in (attended for school), and am on leave for the summer. Also I'm currently injured with some sort of knee problem which I'm taking an MRI very soon to find out the problem and hopefully get it taken care of quickly. I want to CT to the reg force but cannot because of this injury. So I'm unsure of whether or not I should transfer reserve units to a unit closer to home, however I don't know how long my injury is going to take to get healed, so doing BMQ would be very tough and also If I get healed I'm sure the new unit would be very pissed off about me leaving so early to the reg force. Or whether I should release from the CF and apply again when I'm 100% and ready to join the reg force. 

Any advice that could help me figure out what to do would be appreciated.


----------



## Gunner98 (22 Jun 2009)

I would suggest that you should drop into the local recruiting office of the unit in your hometown and discuss your situation.


----------



## Otis (22 Jun 2009)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> I would suggest that you should drop into the local recruiting office of the unit in your hometown and discuss your situation.



Recruiting Centers no longer have anything to do with CT's except for the processing and testing.

I recommend you talk to your Orderly Room to discuss the way ahead.

I question how it is that you are 'on leave' for the summer if you have not yet attended BMQ?

If you are serious about joining the RegF and have not yet completed any military qualifications, it may be easier to release and join the RegF directly once you are healed.

Otis


----------



## bradlupa (22 Jun 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> I question how it is that you are 'on leave' for the summer if you have not yet attended BMQ?
> 
> Otis



very good point that is brought up i was wondering the same thing.  Or have you completed you BMQ with your unit and now want to transfer thinking that you will have to redo you BMQ


----------



## bran (22 Jun 2009)

I was on BMQ last fall and had to leave the course. But I'm on ED&T now until the fall, because there were no summer BMQ courses apparently.


----------



## bradlupa (22 Jun 2009)

so u left part way through you BMQ


----------



## bran (22 Jun 2009)

bradlupa said:
			
		

> so u left part way through you BMQ


 Yeah after 3-4 weekends


----------



## bradlupa (22 Jun 2009)

As Otis said it may be easier for you just to enlist in the RegF now rather than transfer.



			
				Otis said:
			
		

> If you are serious about joining the RegF and have not yet completed any military qualifications, it may be easier to release and join the RegF directly once you are healed.
> 
> Otis


----------



## bran (22 Jun 2009)

Wouldn't releasing due to an injury be detrimental for my career? If I wanted to apply again in a couple months, would they not think that I'm medically unfit?


----------



## bradlupa (22 Jun 2009)

don't get release for medical reasons. Did you sign a contract term of employment?  And did the injury occur in the basic training and that is why u left after 4 or 5 weeks.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jun 2009)

bradlupa said:
			
		

> so u left part way through you BMQ





			
				bradlupa said:
			
		

> don't get release for medical reasons. Did you sign a contract term of employment?  And did the injury occur in the basic training and that is why u left after 4 or 5 weeks.





bradlupa
Time to start becoming a little more professional in your writing habits here.  If you want direction, please read the Rules of Conduct for this site.  If you don't want to use proper English and rules for Military Writing, you only increase the difficulty of others to use the SEARCH function.

Thanks


----------



## Otis (22 Jun 2009)

ONT said:
			
		

> Wouldn't releasing due to an injury be detrimental for my career? If I wanted to apply again in a couple months, would they not think that I'm medically unfit?



Releasing due to Medical reasons may indeed be detrimental. If you release voluntarily, then it shouldn't directly affect your application to the Regular Force.

Either way, your Medical Records are going to follow you. If your injury occurred on duty, we're going to know all of the details in your medical file. If it didn't, you should fill out a CF93 to make sure we know all of the details. If the injury isn't per minant, it shouldn't affect your entry into the RegF whether you component transfer or release and re-enrol.

Otis


----------



## bran (22 Jun 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> Releasing due to Medical reasons may indeed be detrimental. If you release voluntarily, then it shouldn't directly affect your application to the Regular Force.
> 
> Either way, your Medical Records are going to follow you. If your injury occurred on duty, we're going to know all of the details in your medical file. If it didn't, you should fill out a CF93 to make sure we know all of the details. If the injury isn't per minant, it shouldn't affect your entry into the RegF whether you component transfer or release and re-enrol.
> 
> Otis



Thanks for that info. Say I released and then applied again in 4,5,6 months to the reg force, would it look bad on me that I wasn't in the PRes for a year and VR'ed? Or would I still have an equal chance at getting into the regular force just like anyone else?

Thanks for the help, its great.


----------



## Otis (22 Jun 2009)

ONT said:
			
		

> Thanks for that info. Say I released and then applied again in 4,5,6 months to the reg force, would it look bad on me that I wasn't in the PRes for a year and VR'ed? Or would I still have an equal chance at getting into the regular force just like anyone else?
> 
> Thanks for the help, its great.



No, 4-6 months out of the Forces isn't going to negatively affect your RegF application, as long as you can explain what happened and why you released and then decided to go full time. You'll need to be able to explain why you'll be dedicated when you weren't previously. (i.e. you got hurt and wanted to go RegF so you released to recuperated prior to going full time)


----------



## bran (23 Jun 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> No, 4-6 months out of the Forces isn't going to negatively affect your RegF application, as long as you can explain what happened and why you released and then decided to go full time. You'll need to be able to explain why you'll be dedicated when you weren't previously. (i.e. you got hurt and wanted to go RegF so you released to recuperated prior to going full time)



Another thing, my injury wasn't sustained while on duty, nor does anybody at my unit know about it. With that being said should I release due to a different reason rather then injury? Because as you've stated before releasing due to an injury may be detrimental to getting back in. Also is it possible to release while the unit is on stand down for the summer months?


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jun 2009)

ONT said:
			
		

> Another thing, my injury wasn't sustained while on duty, nor does anybody at my unit know about it.



The military can do nothing for you.  You can release if you so choose.  It is your decision.  

If you are no longer living near your unit, nor parading with them, then you will have to act fast and inform them of your situation and request Release or ED&T.  That will prevent you from becoming NES and having a less than glowing Release category, which may affect your joining the CF.

Just a note, though; don't try to join the Regular Force if you are still recovering from an injury.  You may not be accepted, and if you are before you are fully healed, you are likely to cripple yourself in BMQ and be punted.  

So......


Take the advice given.  Make up your mind, and go from there.

We can't live your life for you.


----------



## bran (23 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The military can do nothing for you.  You can release if you so choose.  It is your decision.
> 
> If you are no longer living near your unit, nor parading with them, then you will have to act fast and inform them of your situation and request Release or ED&T.  That will prevent you from becoming NES and having a less than glowing Release category, which may affect your joining the CF.
> 
> ...



I don't think I'm asking anything unreasonable, I'm asking for advice on how to go about it, and Otis seems to have excellent advice and is greatly helping me out. I know BMQ would not be wise at the moment which is why I'm looking at my best option on how to deal with the current situation. I'm already on ED&T and am safe from NES until the fall, so I was wondering if you can release while the unit is on stand down for the summer?


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jun 2009)

ONT said:
			
		

> I...... so I was wondering if you can release while the unit is on stand down for the summer?



Have you contacted the Unit and asked?  There should be someone in the Unit OR to take care of you.  They will be able to start your RELEASE.  

It really isn't hard to do.  Contact your unit.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (23 Jun 2009)

Do not release.  Transfer to a new reserve unit where you are living now.  You have the rest of the summer to get it all sorted out.  Start parading with them and get your knee problem sorted out.  As soon as you are 100% on the physical side do a component transfer to the regular force.

Either way requires some annoying admin on your part, but, staying in requires far less.  If you release and then rejoin the recruiting center will have to track down your pers file, your med file ect.. which can take forever.  Its just not worth it.

Tell your chain of command that you have moved and therefore require a transfer to a local unit, then go from there.


----------



## bran (23 Jun 2009)

I appreciate all the help from everyone. One last thing, the ideal would be to transfer units closer to home, however if I transfer and then say 2 months down the road put in for a CT to RegF won't the unit be pissed off about that?


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jun 2009)

Yes!


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jun 2009)

ONT

You have been asking these questions for over a year now.  Haven't you got enough advice over the past year to sort you out?



			
				ONT said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've searched the forum for my question but haven't been able to find anything relating to it so I'm hoping that someone could help me out. When doing a component transfer from primary reserves to regular force how is the regiment/battalion that you will transfer to determined? i.e if I was transferring from 4RCR would I have to stay with one of the battalions from RCR or would I be able to switch to PPCLI?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## ltmaverick25 (23 Jun 2009)

ONT said:
			
		

> I appreciate all the help from everyone. One last thing, the ideal would be to transfer units closer to home, however if I transfer and then say 2 months down the road put in for a CT to RegF won't the unit be pissed off about that?



Some in the unit may be pissed but too bad.  You cant forgo a lifelong career ambition because of that.  In my opinion nobody in the military has any business getting upset about a member moving from one part to another.  Its all service to the same nation.  Dont even worry about wether or not they get upset, just do it.


----------



## bran (24 Jun 2009)

ltmaverick25 that's a good point you make, thanks for the help. George sorry for the million questions, but I think I have it all figured out now.


----------

